

Increase Your User Activity with Points, Badges and Status - ryanelkins
http://sixrevisions.com/content-strategy/increase-your-user-activity-with-points-badges-and-status/

======
russell
Hey it works. I had a gig at a subscription Q&A site. Some members put an
insane amount of work into answering questions and writing articles to get
points, badges, titles, tee shirts, and free access. User recognition paid off
big in the contributions.

